# Woodland Pro. Who makes it?



## g.moore (Aug 31, 2008)

I need to get a spare chain for the 051 and 025. It's cheaper to pay shipping to Bailey's than drive into town for it but need to know who makes the Woodland Pro chains. I have had Oregon chain's and would rather use an axe, end up sharpening every 30 min or so whereas the Stihl chains I picked up when I was in town I have sharpened once (each saw) in 16 cords of wood. Don't want to buy the WP chain and end up having to just keep the file in my pocket the whole time until it's worn out. Looking at the 30RCS.


----------



## HolmenTree (Aug 31, 2008)

Cannon Bar Works Ltd. of Langley, B.C. Canada makes the Woodland Pro bars. And Woodland Pro chains which was once called Woodsmen Pro is made by Carlton.


----------



## CharlieG (Aug 31, 2008)

Sharpened 2 saw chains for 16 cords of wood????????:jawdrop: 
Most would sharpen a chain every 2 tanks and flip the bar


----------



## Austin1 (Aug 31, 2008)

Carlton makes the Chain for them .


----------



## cuttinscott (Aug 31, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> Carlton makes the Chain for them .



But Oregon owns Carlton :monkey: 


Scott


----------



## cuttinscott (Aug 31, 2008)

CharlieG said:


> Sharpened 2 saw chains for 16 cords of wood????????:jawdrop:
> Most would sharpen a chain every 2 tanks and flip the bar



+1


Scott


----------



## mtngun (Aug 31, 2008)

See this thread on the Bailey's forum: http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=74651

As per Grande Dog, _"The XC is a Windsor frame with an Oregon cutter. The RC is our house brand of Carlton._"

I am trying the XC at the moment. It felled and bucked a half dozen trees before touching up the teeth, and only then because I wanted to try out some new files. I am not claiming it is as good as Stihl, but it is satisfactory, especially considering the price


----------



## Austin1 (Aug 31, 2008)

cuttinscott said:


> But Oregon owns Carlton :monkey:
> 
> 
> Scott


yes they do now but that sale was only a few months ago.


----------



## skid row (Aug 31, 2008)

I have been running the 30RC chain from baileys on 4 or 5 of my saws and I like it. Well made and at a great price. My .02 worth....


----------



## Austin1 (Aug 31, 2008)

cuttinscott said:


> But Oregon owns Carlton :monkey:
> 
> 
> Scott


I have to say I have no complaints with Oregon chain My 7900 came with a loop and it was my first experience with the LGX and really like that chain, I think it does hold up better than the older stuff from Oregon. Ah hell it's slow here today I think Stihl chain is the best at double the price it should be! their bars are top too, at least they got something right? 
Just some Trolling:jawdrop:


----------



## Austin1 (Aug 31, 2008)

mtngun said:


> See this thread on the Bailey's forum: http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=74651
> 
> As per Grande Dog, _"The XC is a Windsor frame with an Oregon cutter. The RC is our house brand of Carlton._"
> 
> I am trying the XC at the moment. It felled and bucked a half dozen trees before touching up the teeth, and only then because I wanted to try out some new files. I am not claiming it is as good as Stihl, but it is satisfactory, especially considering the price


You are right.I too have been thinking of trying some of their XC but it is almost the same price as the LGX .


----------



## g.moore (Aug 31, 2008)

8 cords is typically when the saw stops feeding itself and I would have to start using some pressure so at that point I usually pull the chain throw it into my bag, grab another sharp one, flip the bar and put it on (unless I forgot my bag o' chains). All of my bars are 4+ years old and still going great, I typically buy a few chains every 2 years (bear in mind I alternate between 12 of them). I actually bought 2 Oregon bars for the 025 and they lasted through 8 cords of wood, started throwing the chain. Replaced with Stihl (hindsite it will be Windsor next time) and they are showing almost no wear at all. Since the chains are Carlton (what's on the 051 and works great) I will be ordering a couple 30RCS's, much prefer the skip in Pine than the standard chisel.
Thanks Guys


----------



## cuttinscott (Aug 31, 2008)

g.moore said:


> 8 cords is typically when the saw stops feeding itself and I would have to start using some pressure so at that point I usually pull the chain throw it into my bag, grab another sharp one, flip the bar and put it on (unless I forgot my bag o' chains). All of my bars are 4+ years old and still going great, I typically buy a few chains every 2 years (bear in mind I alternate between 12 of them). * I actually bought 2 Oregon bars for the 025 and they lasted through 8 cords of wood, started throwing the chain. Replaced with Stihl (hindsite it will be Windsor next time) *and they are showing almost no wear at all. Since the chains are Carlton (what's on the 051 and works great) I will be ordering a couple 30RCS's, much prefer the skip in Pine than the standard chisel.
> Thanks Guys





But Windsor and Oregon bars are now the same for the 025 just the paint is different


Scott


----------



## g.moore (Aug 31, 2008)

Now I'm really screwed cuttinscott! My Windsor is also ?? old and it's been awhile since I've needed to buy a new one. Atleast now I know what _not _to buy.


----------



## redprospector (Aug 31, 2008)

I've used Woodland pro chain from time to time, and I like it ok.
But if you can cut 16 cords with one filing............I'd stick with the Stihl brand chain. 

Andy


----------



## g.moore (Aug 31, 2008)

Bear in mind I'm also cutting green Pine you can carve with a pocket knife. The thing is 3 chains from the Stihl dealer are about $75 + $15 in diesel = $90vs 3 WP chains $40 and say $10 to ship = $50 (I'm rounding). The savings is about 1/3 tank of fuel.


----------



## spacemule (Aug 31, 2008)

g.moore said:


> Stihl chains I picked up when I was in town I have sharpened once (each saw) in 16 cords of wood.



You're either full of sh1t or you're cutting with dull chains.


----------



## redprospector (Sep 1, 2008)

g.moore said:


> Bear in mind I'm also cutting green Pine you can carve with a pocket knife. The thing is 3 chains from the Stihl dealer are about $75 + $15 in diesel = $90vs 3 WP chains $40 and say $10 to ship = $50 (I'm rounding). The savings is about 1/3 tank of fuel.



Think about the extra time you will spend sharpening, and the files or grinding wheels. Time is money. You could make up that 40 bucks pretty quick.

Andy


----------



## g.moore (Sep 1, 2008)

Sorry SM, but when it quits feeding itself it's dull. I have 16 cords sitting next to my house, started with everything sharp. Cut all 16"+ w/ the 051 maybe 1 cord and still sharp, didn't sharpen. Cut everything below 16" with the 455, replaced the chain about halfway into it and it's still cutting. Limbed everything with the 025, done but fairly dull. I will not kill my back trying to use it as a hand saw.


----------



## cuttinscott (Sep 1, 2008)

g.moore said:


> Sorry SM, but when it quits feeding itself it's dull. I have 16 cords sitting next to my house, started with everything sharp. Cut all 16"+ w/ the 051 maybe 1 cord and still sharp, didn't sharpen. Cut everything below 16" with the 455, replaced the chain about halfway into it and it's still cutting. Limbed everything with the 025, done but fairly dull. I will not kill my back trying to use it as a hand saw.



Full cord 4'x4'x8' or face cord 4'x8'x16"?????????




Scott


----------



## g.moore (Sep 1, 2008)

redprospector, I think we were typing simultaniously. That's why I'm wondering about how good they are. If they perform reasonably close to the Stihl they'd be worth it.


----------



## g.moore (Sep 1, 2008)

Full cord cuttinscott, AKA 1 full bed to the middle of the windowin a LB Ram.


----------



## spacemule (Sep 1, 2008)

g.moore said:


> Full cord cuttinscott, AKA 1 full bed to the middle of the windowin a LB Ram.



Sorry bud--you're full of sh1t.


----------



## g.moore (Sep 1, 2008)

I probably just don't bury the bar in the dirt as much.


----------



## spacemule (Sep 1, 2008)

g.moore said:


> I probably just don't bury the bar in the dirt as much.



Or you don't know what a sharp chain and a cord are.


----------



## mranum (Sep 1, 2008)

We've run Woodsman Pro chain for several years and its a high quality chain. In my opinion it ranks the same as Stihl chain, doesn't stretch and it really holds an edge. Generally carry at least 4 chains per saw, can't screw around sharpening in the field when theres work to be done. Besides its pretty tough to sharpen good chain with a file. Its so hard it takes the teeth off a file, we do all our sharpening with a grinder now.


----------



## mini14 (Sep 1, 2008)

got wood pro on my 372xpw cut 2 full cords of maple and beech still throwen large chunks, for the price i'll never buy stihl rs again...i have stihl rs 3/8 on my ms290 and it does cut great but way too pricey for me.


----------



## g.moore (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks mranum. Hearing it from more than 1 person I'll probably get a few loops.

SM, 1 cord = 128 cu ft. 8'(bed length)x5'(bed width)x4'(stacked height)=160 subtract some for dead space and wheel wells and it's pretty close to 128. And like I said if I can't just hold the saw and have it cut it's not sharp. It should feed itself without having to lean on it. You can typically go through a 12" piece in about a minute with a bow saw it's that soft. When I dropped a buddy's dead, ancient almost petrified 36" elm it took all 12 chains to drop, block and limb a 20' tree. His brand new never seen wood Craftsman bounced off of it. That was the 1 tree I relied on the dogs for, w/o them it wouldn't have happened.


----------



## g.moore (Sep 1, 2008)

That's what I wanted to hear Mini14. Thanks.


----------



## pyromaniac guy (Sep 1, 2008)

i have used both the stihl chain and WP chain. when i first bought my 260 pro and 170, i used only dealer bought stihl chains. then, i came on here and noticed i could buy WP for about 1/2 the price from baileys.

tried some experiments, and i have to say i like the WP chain better overall...


----------



## g.moore (Sep 1, 2008)

5 people use it and like, good enough for me. Thanks. I'll post later as to how it compares to the Stihl chain I've been using.


----------



## parrisw (Sep 1, 2008)

spacemule said:


> You're either full of sh1t or you're cutting with dull chains.



Agreeded, either he doesn't know what a cord of wood is or ???? I don't know, never heard of anybody cutting that much wood without sharpening.


----------



## parrisw (Sep 1, 2008)

g.moore said:


> Full cord cuttinscott, AKA 1 full bed to the middle of the windowin a LB Ram.



I dought thats a full cord of wood, I fill my Long box truck twice to get a cord of wood.


----------



## g.moore (Sep 1, 2008)

Do a search on dimensions of a full cord. It is 128 cubic feet. Doesn't matter if it's 4x4x16 1x1x128 it's simple 3rd grade math. As I said earlier:

1 cord = 128 cu ft. 8'(bed length)x5'(bed width)x4'(stacked height)=160 cu ft subtract some for dead space and wheel wells and it's pretty close to 128.

A Canadian cord may also be more than a US cord, not sure and since I don't see someone from Canada driving halfway across the US to deliver wood it really doesn't matter to me.

Everyone who has wood delivered up here has 1 long bed pickup show up with racks loaded +/- 4' deep for 1 cord of wood. If they order 4 cords they will get 4 pickup loads. These are also businesses so if they were delivering short cords they would no longer be in business.

I suppose if you just throw wood into a truck in a pile it wouldn't be a cord but I stack it just as if it was in my shed.

http://www.azdwm.gov/CONSUMERS/ConsumerTips/Firewood/tabid/259/Default.aspx

Arizona came up on a quick search, didn't feel like hunting down a CO site.


----------



## scottr (Sep 1, 2008)

g.moore said:


> Do a search on dimensions of a full cord. It is 128 cubic feet. Doesn't matter if it's 4x4x16 1x1x128 it's simple 3rd grade math. As I said earlier:
> 
> 1 cord = 128 cu ft. 8'(bed length)x5'(bed width)x4'(stacked height)=160 cu ft subtract some for dead space and wheel wells and it's pretty close to 128.
> 
> ...



Recheck your math.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 1, 2008)

redprospector said:


> I've used Woodland pro chain from time to time, and I like it ok.
> But if you can cut 16 cords with one filing............I'd stick with the Stihl brand chain.
> 
> Andy




  LOL!


----------



## parrisw (Sep 1, 2008)

The discussion really isn't what a size of a cord is. I think everybody knows that. The discussion is how far overflowing you are with SH1T, that you cut 16 cords of wood without sharpening you chain. 

And by the way, 128cu ft is 128cu ft, no matter if your in Canada, US or Timbucktwo.


----------



## rxe (Sep 1, 2008)

I use Woodsman pro ripping chain - it cuts well, and stood up far better than I expected in terms of sharpening - 2 runs down a 24" oak about 10 feet long before needing a touch with a file. Recommended, and the price is good as well.


----------



## dancan (Sep 1, 2008)

g.moore said:


> A Canadian cord may also be more than a US cord, not sure and since I don't see someone from Canada driving halfway across the US to deliver wood it really doesn't matter to me.



Yup , up here a cord is so big you'd need a ......
Just kidding , here is our provincial description 
http://www.gov.ns.ca/energy/resourc...g-and-Measuring-Stacked-Firewood-Brochure.pdf


----------



## g.moore (Sep 1, 2008)

Seems your's is the same as ours, at least there's one thing we can agree on. 

Yes, I miscalculated. The same notebook I scribbled in for that had the calcs for the addition to my woodshed. Should be 4x4x8, my number was for 2 cords. Sorry.

parrisw, they use a different form of measurment in Germany and some of the other European countries and wasn't sure if Canada followed that route or not. I also said I _start_ with a sharp chain, replace it once about _midway _through (when it's dull) which leads to reason I sharpen once when everything is done. 
So if you were to count the midway and end it's twice in 16 cords. If you want to count the beginning also it's 3 times. Like I said I have cut hardwood's and it is about every 2 tanks BUT the stuff we cut/burn is a little harder than 2 week old bread.

How is the WP chain to sharpen, does it have the same wrist cramp tendencies as the Stihl? Not complaining, the harder to sharpen the harder the steel the longer it will hold an edge.


----------



## parrisw (Sep 1, 2008)

g.moore said:


> Seems your's is the same as ours, at least there's one thing we can agree on.
> 
> 
> How is the WP chain to sharpen, does it have the same wrist cramp tendencies as the Stihl? Not complaining, the harder to sharpen the harder the steel the longer it will hold an edge.



I would say the xc sharpenes fairly easy since is supposed to have the same cutters as oregon, I've never had a problem with oregon holding an edge, always worked very well for me. With that said, I will be ordering a bunch of WP chain tonight, I figured I might as well try it out, since I need some new chains. Can't go wrong with the price.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 1, 2008)

It has the same SHAPED cutters.. not the same cutters...

My experience is that it's very soft.


----------



## parrisw (Sep 1, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> It has the same SHAPED cutters.. not the same cutters...
> 
> My experience is that it's very soft.



Hmm??

This is from the description on Bailey's site.



> WoodlandPro X-series chain is made with Oregon LG type cutters on a heavy duty chassis to give you one fast cutting chain


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 1, 2008)

The way I read it is "TYPE" cutters... It doesn't say Oregon chain... last I looked it appeared to be Carlton. Who knows what they use today...


----------



## parrisw (Sep 1, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> The way I read it is "TYPE" cutters... It doesn't say Oregon chain... last I looked it appeared to be Carlton. Who knows what they use today...



Ya, your probably right. But who really knows for sure. I'm going to try it, whats the worst that can happen, for $14 for a 24" chain, it may just wear out faster.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 1, 2008)

it will

Stihl chain isn't hard to sharpen - a sharp and clean (yes.. clean the damn files out!) file, moderate pressure... that's all...


----------



## parrisw (Sep 1, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> it will
> 
> Stihl chain isn't hard to sharpen - a sharp and clean (yes.. clean the damn files out!) file, moderate pressure... that's all...



Yup, I've sharpened many Stihl chains. They are harder for sure, but I've never had a problem sharpening them, I usually grind anyway. I got Stihl chain on my 046 and 200t at the moment, but going to order WP to try out.


----------



## g.moore (Sep 1, 2008)

What I meant was on the Oregon chains I've had it took say 8 passes (no, I don't count just pulling a number out of the air) and it was sharp and be dull in about 1 tank whereas the Stihl will take 20 passes to be sharp and last forever. The metal on the Stihl chains seems to be alot harder than the Oregon chain. And yes after every pass I tap the butt of the file to knock loose the shavings and when I'm done I have a wire brush that gets run over them. One day I may take an old one or each down to my buddy and have him give me a Rockwell on both.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 1, 2008)

20 passes? lolol Chuck your file away...

We file MOST of our customer chains by hand.. and 3-5 passes would be normal. I sharpen mine before they get "blunt" - maybe 2 passes per two-three tanks... sometimes one pass.... and yes, I run stihl chain.


----------



## parrisw (Sep 2, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> 20 passes? lolol Chuck your file away...
> 
> We file MOST of our customer chains by hand.. and 3-5 passes would be normal. I sharpen mine before they get "blunt" - maybe 2 passes per two-three tanks... sometimes one pass.... and yes, I run stihl chain.



Well Lake, he is only sharpening once per 16 cords of wood, so there is no dought in my mind that it takes him at least 20 passes of the file. 

Me it usually takes me no more then 4 passes.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 2, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> it will
> 
> Stihl chain isn't hard to sharpen - a sharp and clean (yes.. clean the damn files out!) file, moderate pressure... that's all...



I am begining to think Stihl is easier to sharpen than Oregon but stays sharp longer. Does not make sense but that's my story.


----------



## superfire (Sep 2, 2008)

*16 cords and no sharp????????*

16 cords and no sharp smells like i need my hip boots to finish reading this threadopcorn: hellzz bellz i buy what ever my dealer has in stock for chain. carlton is soft as butter to file and dulls quick. i am finding the newer oregon chains to be made with less crome and this cause the chain to go dull quicker. stihl has improved the saw chain to a point where it is what i use on all my falling sawz. i love the stihl full skip .50 375 chain stays sharp for two tanks of fuel and a couple strokes of a file and i am back too work


----------



## g.moore (Sep 2, 2008)

I said the 8 & 20 passes were pulling #'s out of the air. I don't know how may passes it takes, I've never paid attention. I'll do 1 or two then check it, 1 or then check it until it's sharp. I know it took alot more passes after I cut that big Elm than after cutting my usual Pine.


----------



## pallis (Sep 2, 2008)

The rack on my 2500, long bed Cummins Ram is higher than my rear window, and just under the cab roof. I usually top it out a little higher than the rack, and the loads split and stack right at a cord. So far this year I've cut about 23 cords of Ponderosa, fir and spruce, mostly green, running a 7900 and a 372, with a loop of Stihl chain and a loop of Bailey's X series. I've sharpened both chains after each trip to the woods, totaling 2.5 cords per trip -- most trips -- and I can't tell much difference in wear. Both chains are fast. Considering the difference in cost, and the ease of ordering from Bailey's, the X series chain is the best deal for me, but I'm open to good deals on the Stihl chain. ...The Bailey's X series chain is Oregon cutters on Windsor chassis, and I haven't had stretching problems like some complain of with the Oregon chain.


----------



## g.moore (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks, Pallis. I dont' have racks, would be nice but a real PITA to remove for the pop up. I'm stacked and strapped with those 2" 10K rated ones attached to the frame and wrapped over the 1/4's for each row. Rather crude but it works. When I started with the Stihl chains I inititally did a sharpen at about 2 cords and realized they didn't need it so checked at 3 etc until I settled on about 8, just worked my way up. Sounds like we are cutting the same basic wood, mine predominantly lodgepole. Hoping to order a few of the RCS's in a week or so. In the Pine I personally love the skip, but due to fewer cutter they may need sharpening more frequently (stands to reason anyhow), time will tell as I'll do the same with those as I did with the Stihls in re to sharpening frequency by just working my way from 2 cords up or down.


----------



## parrisw (Sep 2, 2008)

g.moore said:


> I said the 8 & 20 passes were pulling #'s out of the air. I don't know how may passes it takes, I've never paid attention. I'll do 1 or two then check it, 1 or then check it until it's sharp. I know it took alot more passes after I cut that big Elm than after cutting my usual Pine.



Man your story changes more often then you have to change baby's diaper.


----------



## g.moore (Sep 2, 2008)

Read my original post, yesterday 8:45PM



> What I meant was on the Oregon chains I've had it took say 8 passes *(no, I don't count just pulling a number out of the air) *and it was sharp and be dull in about 1 tank whereas the Stihl will take 20 passes to be sharp and last forever.



And I still said that, Oregon chain took less passes to resharpen which means it is softer metal (and you can see the cutters get smaller). The Stihl chain took more passes to sharpen because it is a harder steel (and the cutters don't get visibly smaller)


----------



## dgfitz (Sep 3, 2008)

*Bailey Chain*

As a long time user of various chains from various dealers I can confidently state that the WP chain from Bailey's is good stuff, and
for the money it is great. I especially like their 34LP chain for the
small saws, stays sharp longer than Stihl's, and cost half than the 
dealer charges. The StihlHeads will clobber me of course, but in my
case the WP is just as durable and fast.


----------



## g.moore (Sep 3, 2008)

dgfitz, what are you cutting? Hardwood or soft?


----------



## pyromaniac guy (Sep 3, 2008)

i cut all hardwoods with mine...


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 4, 2008)

Bought a new Husky 372 last week and it came with a Laser chain [Oregon Lg cutters and ? for a chasis]. It has a 7 on the drivelinks. I am really impressed with the durability of this chain to hold an edge. It has the antivibe arrow between the heel and toe of the cutter and got the ramped depth gauge of a Oregon LG. But the finish and chrome looks different from my other Oregon chain. Stihl chain isn't necessarily harder then Oregon its just a heavier thicker cutter[ compare the backs of both chains cutters].


----------



## RiverRat2 (Sep 4, 2008)

redprospector said:


> I've used Woodland pro chain from time to time, and I like it ok.
> But if you can cut 16 cords with one filing............I'd stick with the Stihl brand chain.
> 
> Andy



??? Yeah he must have left out a decimal,,,,,,, 1.6????? maybe!!!!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 4, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> ??? Yeah he must have left out a decimal,,,,,,, 1.6????? maybe!!!!!!



If dirty, 0.16


----------



## Scootermsp (Sep 4, 2008)

*My chain*

I have used Oregon, WP, and Stihl. I find the Stihl RS (Rapid Super rated Yellow by Stihl) to be a beast on my 372xp with 24" bar. The same can be said on the same saw with 18" bar. The Woodland Pro 38RS on the 18" bar is only slightly less aggresive. So in my opinion the biggest factor here is price. The WP is about 1/2 the price of Stihl chain and therefore I bought five 18" loops and two 24" loops. As for the 4 loops of Oregon 73, I might use them after I grind the rakers down because they are low-kickback chains and wouldn't cut through a warm pile of puppy shat!


----------



## redprospector (Sep 5, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> ??? Yeah he must have left out a decimal,,,,,,, 1.6????? maybe!!!!!!



Man, a guy can't even be nice around here without being called on it. 

Andy


----------



## Jack-of-all-trades (Feb 25, 2022)

HolmenTree said:


> Cannon Bar Works Ltd. of Langley, B.C. Canada makes the Woodland Pro bars. And Woodland Pro chains which was once called Woodsmen Pro is made by Carlton.


----------

